# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  คุณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา ระว่ายน้ำระบบเกลือ และ  FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ

## kunsri2016

คุณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา และ  โรงแรม พัทยา

*Welcome to | Khunsri Resort Pattaya
ยินดีต้อนรับสู่ คุณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา* 
โปรโมชั่นคุณศรี*รีสอร์ทพัทยา* 
สำหรับเซลล์หรือตัวแทนจำหน่าย ห้องพักอย่างดี สะอาดสะดวกปลอดภัย ราคาพิเศษสำหรับเซลล์จาก750 ลดเหลือ550ครับ FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ. มีสระว่ายน้ำด้วยครับ 
ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213 
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์ 
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

***สระว่ายน้ำของเราพร้อมที่จะดับความร้อนให้คุณแล้วครับ***
หากคุณกำลังมองหาโรงแรมหรือรีสอร์ทที่เดินทางไปได้ง่ายใน *พัทยา* ไม่ต้องมองหาที่อื่นนอกจาก คุณศรี รีสอร์ท อาร์ต บูติกโฮเต็ล จากที่นี้ ผู้เข้าพักสามารถไปใด้ยังทุกที่ในเมืองอันมีชีวิตชีวาที่มิใด้เคยหลับใหลแห่งนี้ได้อย่างง่ายดาย คุณสามารถเดินทางไปยังสถานที่ที่น่าจดจำของเมืองพัทยา และ ที่สำคัญด้วยศักยภาพทางทำเลของเรา ท่าน สามารถเดินทางโดยรถประจำทางของเมืองพัทยาโดยที่ท่านสามารถท่องเที่ยวโดยไม่ต้องกังวลเรื่องการเดินทางไปในเมืองท่องเที่ยวระดับโลก แห่งนี้ ณ ที่นี่ เมืองพัทยา.  _คุณศรี รีสอร์ทพัทยา_ คือ รีสอร์ทราคาถูก หรือ *รีสอร์ทราคาประหยัด* ที่คุ้มค่ากับการท่องเที่ยวใน เมืองพัทยา.  

สิ่งอำนวยความสะดวกและบริการจาก คุณศรี รีสอร์ท อาร์ต บูติกโฮเต็ล รับประกันได้ว่าจะสร้างความคุ้มค่าและพึงพอใจให้แก่ผู้เข้าพัก คุณสามารถเพลิดเพลินไปกับสิ่งอำนวยความสะดวกระดับท็อปที่เลือกสรรมาแล้ว เช่น Wi-Fi ในพื้นทั้งหมดของโรงแรม (FREE HI SPEED INTERNET), บาร์, พื้นที่สูบบุหรี่, ที่จอดรถในร่ม, จุดบริการทัวร์, รูมเซอร์วิส, LEDทีวีด้วยระบบดาวเทียมHD, สระว่ายน้ำอันสวยงาม ได้ที่โรงแรมแห่งนี้ และที่สำคัญทางคุณศรี รีสอร์ท สามารถ สื่อสาร ใด้ ถึง 4 ภาษา เช่น ไทย,English, Spanish, Portuguese และที่สำคัญที่สุดในเรื่องความปลอดภัย ทางโรงแรมใด้เน้นเป็นพิเศษ เช่น ร.ป.ภ , กล้องวงจรปิด,ประตูห้องพักที่สามารถล้อกใด้ถึงสามชั้น และ อื่นๆอีกมากมาย และที่สำคัญที่นี่คือ ที่พักราคาประหยัดที่พัทยา
Welcome to Khunsri Resort Pattaya, The Unique Art Boutique Hotel. Khunsri Resort is just everything you need for an unforgettable and unique experience. We have 20 unique Art Themed Bedrooms and the place is full of sophisticated stylish designs and décors. All the wall arts are spray painted by our talented local airbrush artist.

คุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา คือ ที่พักพัทยาราคาประหยัด โรงแรมราคาถูกพัทยา ที่พักพัทยาราคาถูก ห้องพักสะอาดมาก เพียงคำพูดไม่กี่คำก็ไม่ต้องพูดอะไรมากมายไม่มีคำบรรยายอะไรได้มากกว่านี้ติดต่อ คุณไก่083-1121213 ไลน์ไอดี Khunsriresort สระว่ายน้ำของเราสวยมากเป็นระบบเกลือ ดีต่อสุขภาพ มาพัทยาแบบประหยัด ต้องที่ คุณศรีรีสอร์ท รีสอร์ทพัทยา 
Khunsri Resort Pattaya, redesigned and open in the beginning of 2014, is run personally by the owners together with a dedicated management team. Our Phase Two resort style living area will be opening around the end of 2014 which will include a swimming pool, and Bungalow style houses. Until Phase Two completes, guests will enjoy our special introductory rate!
 ***OUR SWIMMING POOL IS READY FOR YOUR EXPERIENCE NOW***
We are located in the heart of Pattaya City on Sukumvit Road with easy access to all the places Pattaya city has to offer.


http://www.khunsriresort.com 
fb fanpage : https://www.facebook.com/Khunsri750Bath/

Location Map https://goo.gl/maps/W2rEinFgmnH2

----------


## suwicha

โปรโมชั่นคุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา 
สำหรับเซลล์หรือตัวแทนจำหน่าย ห้องพักอย่างดี สะอาดสะดวกปลอดภัย ราคาพิเศษสำหรับเซลล์จาก750 ลดเหลือ550ครับ FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ. มีสระว่ายน้ำด้วยครับ 
ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213 
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์ 
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

----------


## kunsri2016

โปรโมชั่นคุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา 
สำหรับเซลล์หรือตัวแทนจำหน่าย ห้องพักอย่างดี สะอาดสะดวกปลอดภัย ราคาพิเศษสำหรับเซลล์จาก750 ลดเหลือ550ครับ FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ. มีสระว่ายน้ำด้วยครับ 
ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213 
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์ 
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

----------


## vichai2016

คิดถึงรีสอร์ทพัทยา ต้อง  คุณศรี รีสอร์ท 

ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213 
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์ 
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

http://www.khunsriresort.com 
fb fanpage : https://www.facebook.com/Khunsri750Bath/

Location Map https://goo.gl/maps/W2rEinFgmnH2

----------


## kunsri2016

คิดถึงรีสอร์ทพัทยา ต้อง  คุณศรี รีสอร์ท 

ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213 
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์ 
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

http://www.khunsriresort.com 
fb fanpage : https://www.facebook.com/Khunsri750Bath/

Location Map https://goo.gl/maps/W2rEinFgmnH2

----------


## kunsri2016

โปรโมชั่นคุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา 
สำหรับเซลล์หรือตัวแทนจำหน่าย ห้องพักอย่างดี สะอาดสะดวกปลอดภัย ราคาพิเศษสำหรับเซลล์จาก750 ลดเหลือ550ครับ FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ. มีสระว่ายน้ำด้วยครับ 
ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213 
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์ 
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

----------


## kunsri2016

คิดถึงรีสอร์ทพัทยา ต้อง  คุณศรี รีสอร์ท 

ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213 
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์ 
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

http://www.khunsriresort.com 
fb fanpage : https://www.facebook.com/Khunsri750Bath/

Location Map https://goo.gl/maps/W2rEinFgmnH2

----------


## kunsri2016

คิดถึงรีสอร์ทพัทยา ต้อง  คุณศรี รีสอร์ท 

ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213 
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์ 
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

http://www.khunsriresort.com 
fb fanpage : https://www.facebook.com/Khunsri750Bath/

Location Map https://goo.gl/maps/W2rEinFgmnH2

----------


## kunsri2016

คิดถึงรีสอร์ทพัทยา ต้อง  คุณศรี รีสอร์ท 

ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213 
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์ 
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

http://www.khunsriresort.com 
fb fanpage : https://www.facebook.com/Khunsri750Bath/

Location Map https://goo.gl/maps/W2rEinFgmnH2

----------


## kunsri2016

นึกถึงรีสอร์ทพัทยานึกถึงเรา

----------


## kunsri2016

โปรโมชั่นคุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา 
สำหรับเซลล์หรือตัวแทนจำหน่าย ห้องพักอย่างดี สะอาดสะดวกปลอดภัย ราคาพิเศษสำหรับเซลล์จาก750 ลดเหลือ550ครับ FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ. มีสระว่ายน้ำด้วยครับ 
ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213 
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์ 
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

----------


## kunsri2016

คุณศรีรีสอร์ต พัทยา โปรโมชั่นเด็ดๆ! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0UOXrqeOQs

----------


## kunsri2016

โปรโมชั่นคุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา
สำหรับเซลล์หรือตัวแทนจำหน่าย ห้องพักอย่างดี สะอาดสะดวกปลอดภัย ราคาพิเศษสำหรับเซลล์จาก750 ลดเหลือ550ครับ FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ. มีสระว่ายน้ำด้วยครับ
ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

----------


## kunsri2016

สิ่งอำนวยความสะดวกและบริการจาก คุณศรี รีสอร์ท อาร์ต บูติกโฮเต็ล รับประกันได้ว่าจะสร้างความคุ้มค่าและพึงพอใจให้แก่ผู้เข้าพัก คุณสามารถเพลิดเพลินไปกับสิ่งอำนวยความสะดวกระดับท็อปที่เลือกสรรมาแล้ว เช่น Wi-Fi ในพื้นทั้งหมดของโรงแรม (FREE HI SPEED INTERNET), บาร์, พื้นที่สูบบุหรี่, ที่จอดรถในร่ม, จุดบริการทัวร์, รูมเซอร์วิส, LEDทีวีด้วยระบบดาวเทียมHD, สระว่ายน้ำอันสวยงาม ได้ที่โรงแรมแห่งนี้ และที่สำคัญทางคุณศรี รีสอร์ท สามารถ สื่อสาร ใด้ ถึง 4 ภาษา เช่น ไทย,English, Spanish, Portuguese และที่สำคัญที่สุดในเรื่องความปลอดภัย ทางโรงแรมใด้เน้นเป็นพิเศษ เช่น ร.ป.ภ , กล้องวงจรปิด,ประตูห้องพักที่สามารถล้อกใด้ถึงสามชั้น และ อื่นๆอีกมากมาย และที่สำคัญที่นี่คือ ที่พักราคาประหยัดที่พัทยา

----------


## kunsri2016

โปรโมชั่นคุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา
สำหรับเซลล์หรือตัวแทนจำหน่าย ห้องพักอย่างดี สะอาดสะดวกปลอดภัย ราคาพิเศษสำหรับเซลล์จาก750 ลดเหลือ550ครับ FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ. มีสระว่ายน้ำด้วยครับ
ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

----------


## kunsri2016

คุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา คือ ที่พักพัทยาราคาประหยัด โรงแรมราคาถูกพัทยา ที่พักพัทยาราคาถูก ห้องพักสะอาดมาก เพียงคำพูดไม่กี่คำก็ไม่ต้องพูดอะไรมากมายไม่มีคำบรรยายอะไรได้มากกว่านี้ติดต่อ คุณไก่083-1121213 ไลน์ไอดี Khunsriresort สระว่ายน้ำของเราสวยมากเป็นระบบเกลือ ดีต่อสุขภาพ มาพัทยาแบบประหยัด ต้องที่ คุณศรีรีสอร์ท รีสอร์ทพัทยา

----------


## kunsri2016

สิ่งอำนวยความสะดวกและบริการจาก คุณศรี รีสอร์ท อาร์ต บูติกโฮเต็ล รับประกันได้ว่าจะสร้างความคุ้มค่าและพึงพอใจให้แก่ผู้เข้าพัก คุณสามารถเพลิดเพลินไปกับสิ่งอำนวยความสะดวกระดับท็อปที่เลือกสรรมาแล้ว เช่น Wi-Fi ในพื้นทั้งหมดของโรงแรม (FREE HI SPEED INTERNET), บาร์, พื้นที่สูบบุหรี่, ที่จอดรถในร่ม, จุดบริการทัวร์, รูมเซอร์วิส, LEDทีวีด้วยระบบดาวเทียมHD, สระว่ายน้ำอันสวยงาม ได้ที่โรงแรมแห่งนี้ และที่สำคัญทางคุณศรี รีสอร์ท สามารถ สื่อสาร ใด้ ถึง 4 ภาษา เช่น ไทย,English, Spanish, Portuguese และที่สำคัญที่สุดในเรื่องความปลอดภัย ทางโรงแรมใด้เน้นเป็นพิเศษ เช่น ร.ป.ภ , กล้องวงจรปิด,ประตูห้องพักที่สามารถล้อกใด้ถึงสามชั้น และ อื่นๆอีกมากมาย และที่สำคัญที่นี่คือ ที่พักราคาประหยัดที่พัทยา

----------


## kunsri2016

คุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา คือ ที่พักพัทยาราคาประหยัด โรงแรมราคาถูกพัทยา ที่พักพัทยาราคาถูก ห้องพักสะอาดมาก เพียงคำพูดไม่กี่คำก็ไม่ต้องพูดอะไรมากมายไม่มีคำบรรยายอะไรได้มากกว่านี้ติดต่อ 
คุณไก่083-1121213 ไลน์ไอดี Khunsriresort สระว่ายน้ำของเราสวยมากเป็นระบบเกลือ ดีต่อสุขภาพ มาพัทยาแบบประหยัด ต้องที่ คุณศรีรีสอร์ท รีสอร์ทพัทยา

----------


## kunsri2016

คุณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา และ  โรงแรม พัทยา

Welcome to | Khunsri Resort Pattaya
ยินดีต้อนรับสู่ คุณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา
โปรโมชั่นคุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา
สำหรับเซลล์หรือตัวแทนจำหน่าย ห้องพักอย่างดี สะอาดสะดวกปลอดภัย ราคาพิเศษสำหรับเซลล์จาก750 ลดเหลือ550ครับ FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ. มีสระว่ายน้ำด้วยครับ
ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

----------


## kunsri2016

คุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา คือ ที่พักพัทยาราคาประหยัด โรงแรมราคาถูกพัทยา ที่พักพัทยาราคาถูก ห้องพักสะอาดมาก เพียงคำพูดไม่กี่คำก็ไม่ต้องพูดอะไรมากมายไม่มีคำบรรยายอะไรได้มากกว่านี้ติดต่อ
คุณไก่083-1121213 ไลน์ไอดี Khunsriresort สระว่ายน้ำของเราสวยมากเป็นระบบเกลือ ดีต่อสุขภาพ มาพัทยาแบบประหยัด ต้องที่ คุณศรีรีสอร์ท รีสอร์ทพัทยา

----------


## kunsri2016

โปรโมชั่นคุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา
สำหรับเซลล์หรือตัวแทนจำหน่าย ห้องพักอย่างดี สะอาดสะดวกปลอดภัย ราคาพิเศษสำหรับเซลล์จาก750 ลดเหลือ550ครับ FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ. มีสระว่ายน้ำด้วยครับ
ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

----------


## kunsri2016

ณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา และ  โรงแรม พัทยา

Welcome to | Khunsri Resort Pattaya
ยินดีต้อนรับสู่ คุณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา
โปรโมชั่นคุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา
สำหรับเซลล์หรือตัวแทนจำหน่าย ห้องพักอย่างดี สะอาดสะดวกปลอดภัย ราคาพิเศษสำหรับเซลล์จาก750 ลดเหลือ550ครับ FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ. มีสระว่ายน้ำด้วยครับ
ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

----------


## kunsri2016

ณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา และ  โรงแรม พัทยา

Welcome to | Khunsri Resort Pattaya
ยินดีต้อนรับสู่ คุณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา
โปรโมชั่นคุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา
สำหรับเซลล์หรือตัวแทนจำหน่าย ห้องพักอย่างดี สะอาดสะดวกปลอดภัย ราคาพิเศษสำหรับเซลล์จาก750 ลดเหลือ550ครับ FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ. มีสระว่ายน้ำด้วยครับ
ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

----------


## kunsri2016

โปรโมชั่นคุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา
สำหรับเซลล์หรือตัวแทนจำหน่าย ห้องพักอย่างดี สะอาดสะดวกปลอดภัย ราคาพิเศษสำหรับเซลล์จาก750 ลดเหลือ550ครับ FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ. มีสระว่ายน้ำด้วยครับ
ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

----------


## kunsri2016

fb fanpage : https://www.facebook.com/Khunsri750Bath/

Location Map https://goo.gl/maps/W2rEinFgmnH2

----------


## kunsri2016

โปรโมชั่นคุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา
สำหรับเซลล์หรือตัวแทนจำหน่าย ห้องพักอย่างดี สะอาดสะดวกปลอดภัย ราคาพิเศษสำหรับเซลล์จาก750 ลดเหลือ550ครับ FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ. มีสระว่ายน้ำด้วยครับ
ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

----------


## kunsri2016

คุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา คือ ที่พักพัทยาราคาประหยัด โรงแรมราคาถูกพัทยา ที่พักพัทยาราคาถูก ห้องพักสะอาดมาก เพียงคำพูดไม่กี่คำก็ไม่ต้องพูดอะไรมากมายไม่มีคำบรรยายอะไรได้มากกว่านี้ติดต่อ
คุณไก่083-1121213 ไลน์ไอดี Khunsriresort สระว่ายน้ำของเราสวยมากเป็นระบบเกลือ ดีต่อสุขภาพ มาพัทยาแบบประหยัด ต้องที่ คุณศรีรีสอร์ท รีสอร์ทพัทยา

----------


## kunsri2016

fb fanpage : https://www.facebook.com/Khunsri750Bath/

Location Map https://goo.gl/maps/W2rEinFgmnH2

----------


## vichai2016

Welcome to | Khunsri Resort Pattaya
ยินดีต้อนรับสู่ คุณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา
โปรโมชั่นคุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา
สำหรับเซลล์หรือตัวแทนจำหน่าย ห้องพักอย่างดี สะอาดสะดวกปลอดภัย ราคาพิเศษสำหรับเซลล์จาก750 ลดเหลือ550ครับ FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ. มีสระว่ายน้ำด้วยครับ
ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

----------


## vichai2016

คุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา คือ ที่พักพัทยาราคาประหยัด โรงแรมราคาถูกพัทยา ที่พักพัทยาราคาถูก ห้องพักสะอาดมาก เพียงคำพูดไม่กี่คำก็ไม่ต้องพูดอะไรมากมายไม่มีคำบรรยายอะไรได้มากกว่านี้ติดต่อ
คุณไก่083-1121213 ไลน์ไอดี Khunsriresort สระว่ายน้ำของเราสวยมากเป็นระบบเกลือ ดีต่อสุขภาพ มาพัทยาแบบประหยัด ต้องที่ คุณศรีรีสอร์ท รีสอร์ทพัทยา

----------


## vichai2016

คุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา คือ ที่พักพัทยาราคาประหยัด โรงแรมราคาถูกพัทยา ที่พักพัทยาราคาถูก ห้องพักสะอาดมาก เพียงคำพูดไม่กี่คำก็ไม่ต้องพูดอะไรมากมายไม่มีคำบรรยายอะไรได้มากกว่านี้ติดต่อ คุณไก่083-1121213 ไลน์ไอดี Khunsriresort สระว่ายน้ำของเราสวยมากเป็นระบบเกลือ ดีต่อสุขภาพ มาพัทยาแบบประหยัด ต้องที่ คุณศรีรีสอร์ท รีสอร์ทพัทยา
Khunsri Resort Pattaya, redesigned and open in the beginning of 2014, is run personally by the owners together with a dedicated management team. Our Phase Two resort style living area will be opening around the end of 2014 which will include a swimming pool, and Bungalow style houses. Until Phase Two completes, guests will enjoy our special introductory rate!
 ***OUR SWIMMING POOL IS READY FOR YOUR EXPERIENCE NOW***
We are located in the heart of Pattaya City on Sukumvit Road with easy access to all the places Pattaya city has to offer.


http://www.khunsriresort.com
fb fanpage : https://www.facebook.com/Khunsri750Bath/

----------


## kunsri2016

คุณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา และ  โรงแรม พัทยา

Welcome to | Khunsri Resort Pattaya
ยินดีต้อนรับสู่ คุณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา
โปรโมชั่นคุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา
สำหรับเซลล์หรือตัวแทนจำหน่าย ห้องพักอย่างดี สะอาดสะดวกปลอดภัย ราคาพิเศษสำหรับเซลล์จาก750 ลดเหลือ550ครับ FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ. มีสระว่ายน้ำด้วยครับ
ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

***สระว่ายน้ำของเราพร้อมที่จะดับความร้อนให้คุณแล้วครับ***
หากคุณกำลังมองหาโรงแรมหรือรีสอร์ทที่เดินทางไปได้ง่ายใน พัทยา ไม่ต้องมองหาที่อื่นนอกจาก คุณศรี รีสอร์ท อาร์ต บูติกโฮเต็ล จากที่นี้ ผู้เข้าพักสามารถไปใด้ยังทุกที่ในเมืองอันมีชีวิตชีวาที่มิใด้เคยหลับใหลแห่งนี้ได้อย่างง่ายดาย คุณสามารถเดินทางไปยังสถานที่ที่น่าจดจำของเมืองพัทยา และ ที่สำคัญด้วยศักยภาพทางทำเลของเรา ท่าน สามารถเดินทางโดยรถประจำทางของเมืองพัทยาโดยที่ท่านสามารถท่องเที่ยวโดยไม่ต้องกังวลเรื่องการเดินทางไปในเมืองท่องเที่ยวระดับโลก แห่งนี้ ณ ที่นี่ เมืองพัทยา.  คุณศรี รีสอร์ทพัทยา คือ รีสอร์ทราคาถูก หรือ รีสอร์ทราคาประหยัด ที่คุ้มค่ากับการท่องเที่ยวใน เมืองพัทยา. 

สิ่งอำนวยความสะดวกและบริการจาก คุณศรี รีสอร์ท อาร์ต บูติกโฮเต็ล รับประกันได้ว่าจะสร้างความคุ้มค่าและพึงพอใจให้แก่ผู้เข้าพัก คุณสามารถเพลิดเพลินไปกับสิ่งอำนวยความสะดวกระดับท็อปที่เลือกสรรมาแล้ว เช่น Wi-Fi ในพื้นทั้งหมดของโรงแรม (FREE HI SPEED INTERNET), บาร์, พื้นที่สูบบุหรี่, ที่จอดรถในร่ม, จุดบริการทัวร์, รูมเซอร์วิส, LEDทีวีด้วยระบบดาวเทียมHD, สระว่ายน้ำอันสวยงาม ได้ที่โรงแรมแห่งนี้ และที่สำคัญทางคุณศรี รีสอร์ท สามารถ สื่อสาร ใด้ ถึง 4 ภาษา เช่น ไทย,English, Spanish, Portuguese และที่สำคัญที่สุดในเรื่องความปลอดภัย ทางโรงแรมใด้เน้นเป็นพิเศษ เช่น ร.ป.ภ , กล้องวงจรปิด,ประตูห้องพักที่สามารถล้อกใด้ถึงสามชั้น และ อื่นๆอีกมากมาย และที่สำคัญที่นี่คือ ที่พักราคาประหยัดที่พัทยา
Welcome to Khunsri Resort Pattaya, The Unique Art Boutique Hotel. Khunsri Resort is just everything you need for an unforgettable and unique experience. We have 20 unique Art Themed Bedrooms and the place is full of sophisticated stylish designs and décors. All the wall arts are spray painted by our talented local airbrush artist.

คุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา คือ ที่พักพัทยาราคาประหยัด โรงแรมราคาถูกพัทยา ที่พักพัทยาราคาถูก ห้องพักสะอาดมาก เพียงคำพูดไม่กี่คำก็ไม่ต้องพูดอะไรมากมายไม่มีคำบรรยายอะไรได้มากกว่านี้ติดต่อ คุณไก่083-1121213 ไลน์ไอดี Khunsriresort สระว่ายน้ำของเราสวยมากเป็นระบบเกลือ ดีต่อสุขภาพ มาพัทยาแบบประหยัด ต้องที่ คุณศรีรีสอร์ท รีสอร์ทพัทยา
Khunsri Resort Pattaya, redesigned and open in the beginning of 2014, is run personally by the owners together with a dedicated management team. Our Phase Two resort style living area will be opening around the end of 2014 which will include a swimming pool, and Bungalow style houses. Until Phase Two completes, guests will enjoy our special introductory rate!
 ***OUR SWIMMING POOL IS READY FOR YOUR EXPERIENCE NOW***
We are located in the heart of Pattaya City on Sukumvit Road with easy access to all the places Pattaya city has to offer.


http://www.khunsriresort.com
fb fanpage : https://www.facebook.com/Khunsri750Bath/

Location Map https://goo.gl/maps/W2rEinFgmnH2

----------


## kunsri2016

คุณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา และ  โรงแรม พัทยา

Welcome to | Khunsri Resort Pattaya
ยินดีต้อนรับสู่ คุณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา
โปรโมชั่นคุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา
สำหรับเซลล์หรือตัวแทนจำหน่าย ห้องพักอย่างดี สะอาดสะดวกปลอดภัย ราคาพิเศษสำหรับเซลล์จาก750 ลดเหลือ550ครับ FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ. มีสระว่ายน้ำด้วยครับ
ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

----------


## kunsri2016

คุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา คือ ที่พักพัทยาราคาประหยัด โรงแรมราคาถูกพัทยา ที่พักพัทยาราคาถูก ห้องพักสะอาดมาก เพียงคำพูดไม่กี่คำก็ไม่ต้องพูดอะไรมากมายไม่มีคำบรรยายอะไรได้มากกว่านี้ติดต่อ คุณไก่083-1121213 ไลน์ไอดี Khunsriresort สระว่ายน้ำของเราสวยมากเป็นระบบเกลือ ดีต่อสุขภาพ มาพัทยาแบบประหยัด ต้องที่ คุณศรีรีสอร์ท รีสอร์ทพัทยา
Khunsri Resort Pattaya, redesigned and open in the beginning of 2014, is run personally by the owners together with a dedicated management team. Our Phase Two resort style living area will be opening around the end of 2014 which will include a swimming pool, and Bungalow style houses. Until Phase Two completes, guests will enjoy our special introductory rate!
 ***OUR SWIMMING POOL IS READY FOR YOUR EXPERIENCE NOW***
We are located in the heart of Pattaya City on Sukumvit Road with easy access to all the places Pattaya city has to offer.


http://www.khunsriresort.com
fb fanpage : https://www.facebook.com/Khunsri750Bath/

Location Map https://goo.gl/maps/W2rEinFgmnH2

----------


## kunsri2016

Welcome to | Khunsri Resort Pattaya
ยินดีต้อนรับสู่ คุณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา
โปรโมชั่นคุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา
สำหรับเซลล์หรือตัวแทนจำหน่าย ห้องพักอย่างดี สะอาดสะดวกปลอดภัย ราคาพิเศษสำหรับเซลล์จาก750 ลดเหลือ550ครับ FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ. มีสระว่ายน้ำด้วยครับ
ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

----------


## kunsri2016

Welcome to | Khunsri Resort Pattaya
ยินดีต้อนรับสู่ คุณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา
โปรโมชั่นคุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา
สำหรับเซลล์หรือตัวแทนจำหน่าย ห้องพักอย่างดี สะอาดสะดวกปลอดภัย ราคาพิเศษสำหรับเซลล์จาก750 ลดเหลือ550ครับ FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ. มีสระว่ายน้ำด้วยครับ
ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

***สระว่ายน้ำของเราพร้อมที่จะดับความร้อนให้คุณแล้วครับ***
หากคุณกำลังมองหาโรงแรมหรือรีสอร์ทที่เดินทางไปได้ง่ายใน พัทยา ไม่ต้องมองหาที่อื่นนอกจาก คุณศรี รีสอร์ท อาร์ต บูติกโฮเต็ล จากที่นี้ ผู้เข้าพักสามารถไปใด้ยังทุกที่ในเมืองอันมีชีวิตชีวาที่มิใด้เคยหลับใหลแห่งนี้ได้อย่างง่ายดาย คุณสามารถเดินทางไปยังสถานที่ที่น่าจดจำของเมืองพัทยา และ ที่สำคัญด้วยศักยภาพทางทำเลของเรา ท่าน สามารถเดินทางโดยรถประจำทางของเมืองพัทยาโดยที่ท่านสามารถท่องเที่ยวโดยไม่ต้องกังวลเรื่องการเดินทางไปในเมืองท่องเที่ยวระดับโลก แห่งนี้ ณ ที่นี่ เมืองพัทยา.  คุณศรี รีสอร์ทพัทยา คือ รีสอร์ทราคาถูก หรือ รีสอร์ทราคาประหยัด ที่คุ้มค่ากับการท่องเที่ยวใน เมืองพัทยา.

----------


## vichai2016

คุณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา และ  โรงแรม พัทยา

Welcome to | Khunsri Resort Pattaya
ยินดีต้อนรับสู่ คุณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา
โปรโมชั่นคุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา
สำหรับเซลล์หรือตัวแทนจำหน่าย ห้องพักอย่างดี สะอาดสะดวกปลอดภัย ราคาพิเศษสำหรับเซลล์จาก750 ลดเหลือ550ครับ FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ. มีสระว่ายน้ำด้วยครับ
ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

----------


## kunsri2016

คุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา คือ ที่พักพัทยาราคาประหยัด โรงแรมราคาถูกพัทยา ที่พักพัทยาราคาถูก ห้องพักสะอาดมาก เพียงคำพูดไม่กี่คำก็ไม่ต้องพูดอะไรมากมายไม่มีคำบรรยายอะไรได้มากกว่านี้ติดต่อ คุณไก่083-1121213 ไลน์ไอดี Khunsriresort สระว่ายน้ำของเราสวยมากเป็นระบบเกลือ ดีต่อสุขภาพ มาพัทยาแบบประหยัด ต้องที่ คุณศรีรีสอร์ท รีสอร์ทพัทยา
Khunsri Resort Pattaya, redesigned and open in the beginning of 2014, is run personally by the owners together with a dedicated management team. Our Phase Two resort style living area will be opening around the end of 2014 which will include a swimming pool, and Bungalow style houses. Until Phase Two completes, guests will enjoy our special introductory rate!
 ***OUR SWIMMING POOL IS READY FOR YOUR EXPERIENCE NOW***
We are located in the heart of Pattaya City on Sukumvit Road with easy access to all the places Pattaya city has to offer.


http://www.khunsriresort.com
fb fanpage : https://www.facebook.com/Khunsri750Bath/

----------


## kunsri2016

คุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา คือ ที่พักพัทยาราคาประหยัด โรงแรมราคาถูกพัทยา ที่พักพัทยาราคาถูก ห้องพักสะอาดมาก เพียงคำพูดไม่กี่คำก็ไม่ต้องพูดอะไรมากมายไม่มีคำบรรยายอะไรได้มากกว่านี้ติดต่อ คุณไก่083-1121213 ไลน์ไอดี Khunsriresort สระว่ายน้ำของเราสวยมากเป็นระบบเกลือ ดีต่อสุขภาพ มาพัทยาแบบประหยัด ต้องที่ คุณศรีรีสอร์ท รีสอร์ทพัทยา
Khunsri Resort Pattaya, redesigned and open in the beginning of 2014, is run personally by the owners together with a dedicated management team. Our Phase Two resort style living area will be opening around the end of 2014 which will include a swimming pool, and Bungalow style houses. Until Phase Two completes, guests will enjoy our special introductory rate!
 ***OUR SWIMMING POOL IS READY FOR YOUR EXPERIENCE NOW***
We are located in the heart of Pattaya City on Sukumvit Road with easy access to all the places Pattaya city has to offer.


http://www.khunsriresort.com
fb fanpage : https://www.facebook.com/Khunsri750Bath/

----------


## rattanai

คุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา คือ ที่พักพัทยาราคาประหยัด โรงแรมราคาถูกพัทยา ที่พักพัทยาราคาถูก ห้องพักสะอาดมาก เพียงคำพูดไม่กี่คำก็ไม่ต้องพูดอะไรมากมายไม่มีคำบรรยายอะไรได้มากกว่านี้ติดต่อ คุณไก่083-1121213 ไลน์ไอดี Khunsriresort สระว่ายน้ำของเราสวยมากเป็นระบบเกลือ ดีต่อสุขภาพ มาพัทยาแบบประหยัด ต้องที่ คุณศรีรีสอร์ท รีสอร์ทพัทยา
Khunsri Resort Pattaya, redesigned and open in the beginning of 2014, is run personally by the owners together with a dedicated management team. Our Phase Two resort style living area will be opening around the end of 2014 which will include a swimming pool, and Bungalow style houses. Until Phase Two completes, guests will enjoy our special introductory rate!
 ***OUR SWIMMING POOL IS READY FOR YOUR EXPERIENCE NOW***
We are located in the heart of Pattaya City on Sukumvit Road with easy access to all the places Pattaya city has to offer.


http://www.khunsriresort.com
fb fanpage : https://www.facebook.com/Khunsri750Bath/

----------


## rattanai

คุณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา และ  โรงแรม พัทยา

Welcome to | Khunsri Resort Pattaya
ยินดีต้อนรับสู่ คุณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา
โปรโมชั่นคุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา
สำหรับเซลล์หรือตัวแทนจำหน่าย ห้องพักอย่างดี สะอาดสะดวกปลอดภัย ราคาพิเศษสำหรับเซลล์จาก750 ลดเหลือ550ครับ FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ. มีสระว่ายน้ำด้วยครับ
ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

***สระว่ายน้ำของเราพร้อมที่จะดับความร้อนให้คุณแล้วครับ***
หากคุณกำลังมองหาโรงแรมหรือรีสอร์ทที่เดินทางไปได้ง่ายใน พัทยา ไม่ต้องมองหาที่อื่นนอกจาก คุณศรี รีสอร์ท อาร์ต บูติกโฮเต็ล จากที่นี้ ผู้เข้าพักสามารถไปใด้ยังทุกที่ในเมืองอันมีชีวิตชีวาที่มิใด้เคยหลับใหลแห่งนี้ได้อย่างง่ายดาย คุณสามารถเดินทางไปยังสถานที่ที่น่าจดจำของเมืองพัทยา และ ที่สำคัญด้วยศักยภาพทางทำเลของเรา ท่าน สามารถเดินทางโดยรถประจำทางของเมืองพัทยาโดยที่ท่านสามารถท่องเที่ยวโดยไม่ต้องกังวลเรื่องการเดินทางไปในเมืองท่องเที่ยวระดับโลก แห่งนี้ ณ ที่นี่ เมืองพัทยา.  คุณศรี รีสอร์ทพัทยา คือ รีสอร์ทราคาถูก หรือ รีสอร์ทราคาประหยัด ที่คุ้มค่ากับการท่องเที่ยวใน เมืองพัทยา.

สิ่งอำนวยความสะดวกและบริการจาก คุณศรี รีสอร์ท อาร์ต บูติกโฮเต็ล รับประกันได้ว่าจะสร้างความคุ้มค่าและพึงพอใจให้แก่ผู้เข้าพัก คุณสามารถเพลิดเพลินไปกับสิ่งอำนวยความสะดวกระดับท็อปที่เลือกสรรมาแล้ว เช่น Wi-Fi ในพื้นทั้งหมดของโรงแรม (FREE HI SPEED INTERNET), บาร์, พื้นที่สูบบุหรี่, ที่จอดรถในร่ม, จุดบริการทัวร์, รูมเซอร์วิส, LEDทีวีด้วยระบบดาวเทียมHD, สระว่ายน้ำอันสวยงาม ได้ที่โรงแรมแห่งนี้ และที่สำคัญทางคุณศรี รีสอร์ท สามารถ สื่อสาร ใด้ ถึง 4 ภาษา เช่น ไทย,English, Spanish, Portuguese และที่สำคัญที่สุดในเรื่องความปลอดภัย ทางโรงแรมใด้เน้นเป็นพิเศษ เช่น ร.ป.ภ , กล้องวงจรปิด,ประตูห้องพักที่สามารถล้อกใด้ถึงสามชั้น และ อื่นๆอีกมากมาย และที่สำคัญที่นี่คือ ที่พักราคาประหยัดที่พัทยา
Welcome to Khunsri Resort Pattaya, The Unique Art Boutique Hotel. Khunsri Resort is just everything you need for an unforgettable and unique experience. We have 20 unique Art Themed Bedrooms and the place is full of sophisticated stylish designs and décors. All the wall arts are spray painted by our talented local airbrush artist.

คุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา คือ ที่พักพัทยาราคาประหยัด โรงแรมราคาถูกพัทยา ที่พักพัทยาราคาถูก ห้องพักสะอาดมาก เพียงคำพูดไม่กี่คำก็ไม่ต้องพูดอะไรมากมายไม่มีคำบรรยายอะไรได้มากกว่านี้ติดต่อ คุณไก่083-1121213 ไลน์ไอดี Khunsriresort สระว่ายน้ำของเราสวยมากเป็นระบบเกลือ ดีต่อสุขภาพ มาพัทยาแบบประหยัด ต้องที่ คุณศรีรีสอร์ท รีสอร์ทพัทยา
Khunsri Resort Pattaya, redesigned and open in the beginning of 2014, is run personally by the owners together with a dedicated management team. Our Phase Two resort style living area will be opening around the end of 2014 which will include a swimming pool, and Bungalow style houses. Until Phase Two completes, guests will enjoy our special introductory rate!
 ***OUR SWIMMING POOL IS READY FOR YOUR EXPERIENCE NOW***
We are located in the heart of Pattaya City on Sukumvit Road with easy access to all the places Pattaya city has to offer.


http://www.khunsriresort.com
fb fanpage : https://www.facebook.com/Khunsri750Bath/

Location Map https://goo.gl/maps/W2rEinFgmnH2

----------


## kunsri2016

คุณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา และ  โรงแรม พัทยา

Welcome to | Khunsri Resort Pattaya
ยินดีต้อนรับสู่ คุณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา
โปรโมชั่นคุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา
สำหรับเซลล์หรือตัวแทนจำหน่าย ห้องพักอย่างดี สะอาดสะดวกปลอดภัย ราคาพิเศษสำหรับเซลล์จาก750 ลดเหลือ550ครับ FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ. มีสระว่ายน้ำด้วยครับ
ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

***สระว่ายน้ำของเราพร้อมที่จะดับความร้อนให้คุณแล้วครับ***
หากคุณกำลังมองหาโรงแรมหรือรีสอร์ทที่เดินทางไปได้ง่ายใน พัทยา ไม่ต้องมองหาที่อื่นนอกจาก คุณศรี รีสอร์ท อาร์ต บูติกโฮเต็ล จากที่นี้ ผู้เข้าพักสามารถไปใด้ยังทุกที่ในเมืองอันมีชีวิตชีวาที่มิใด้เคยหลับใหลแห่งนี้ได้อย่างง่ายดาย คุณสามารถเดินทางไปยังสถานที่ที่น่าจดจำของเมืองพัทยา และ ที่สำคัญด้วยศักยภาพทางทำเลของเรา ท่าน สามารถเดินทางโดยรถประจำทางของเมืองพัทยาโดยที่ท่านสามารถท่องเที่ยวโดยไม่ต้องกังวลเรื่องการเดินทางไปในเมืองท่องเที่ยวระดับโลก แห่งนี้ ณ ที่นี่ เมืองพัทยา.  คุณศรี รีสอร์ทพัทยา คือ รีสอร์ทราคาถูก หรือ รีสอร์ทราคาประหยัด ที่คุ้มค่ากับการท่องเที่ยวใน เมืองพัทยา.

สิ่งอำนวยความสะดวกและบริการจาก คุณศรี รีสอร์ท อาร์ต บูติกโฮเต็ล รับประกันได้ว่าจะสร้างความคุ้มค่าและพึงพอใจให้แก่ผู้เข้าพัก คุณสามารถเพลิดเพลินไปกับสิ่งอำนวยความสะดวกระดับท็อปที่เลือกสรรมาแล้ว เช่น Wi-Fi ในพื้นทั้งหมดของโรงแรม (FREE HI SPEED INTERNET), บาร์, พื้นที่สูบบุหรี่, ที่จอดรถในร่ม, จุดบริการทัวร์, รูมเซอร์วิส, LEDทีวีด้วยระบบดาวเทียมHD, สระว่ายน้ำอันสวยงาม ได้ที่โรงแรมแห่งนี้ และที่สำคัญทางคุณศรี รีสอร์ท สามารถ สื่อสาร ใด้ ถึง 4 ภาษา เช่น ไทย,English, Spanish, Portuguese และที่สำคัญที่สุดในเรื่องความปลอดภัย ทางโรงแรมใด้เน้นเป็นพิเศษ เช่น ร.ป.ภ , กล้องวงจรปิด,ประตูห้องพักที่สามารถล้อกใด้ถึงสามชั้น และ อื่นๆอีกมากมาย และที่สำคัญที่นี่คือ ที่พักราคาประหยัดที่พัทยา
Welcome to Khunsri Resort Pattaya, The Unique Art Boutique Hotel. Khunsri Resort is just everything you need for an unforgettable and unique experience. We have 20 unique Art Themed Bedrooms and the place is full of sophisticated stylish designs and décors. All the wall arts are spray painted by our talented local airbrush artist.

คุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา คือ ที่พักพัทยาราคาประหยัด โรงแรมราคาถูกพัทยา ที่พักพัทยาราคาถูก ห้องพักสะอาดมาก เพียงคำพูดไม่กี่คำก็ไม่ต้องพูดอะไรมากมายไม่มีคำบรรยายอะไรได้มากกว่านี้ติดต่อ คุณไก่083-1121213 ไลน์ไอดี Khunsriresort สระว่ายน้ำของเราสวยมากเป็นระบบเกลือ ดีต่อสุขภาพ มาพัทยาแบบประหยัด ต้องที่ คุณศรีรีสอร์ท รีสอร์ทพัทยา
Khunsri Resort Pattaya, redesigned and open in the beginning of 2014, is run personally by the owners together with a dedicated management team. Our Phase Two resort style living area will be opening around the end of 2014 which will include a swimming pool, and Bungalow style houses. Until Phase Two completes, guests will enjoy our special introductory rate!
 ***OUR SWIMMING POOL IS READY FOR YOUR EXPERIENCE NOW***
We are located in the heart of Pattaya City on Sukumvit Road with easy access to all the places Pattaya city has to offer.


http://www.khunsriresort.com
fb fanpage : https://www.facebook.com/Khunsri750Bath/

Location Map https://goo.gl/maps/W2rEinFgmnH2

----------


## kunsri2016

***สระว่ายน้ำของเราพร้อมที่จะดับความร้อนให้คุณแล้วครับ***
หากคุณกำลังมองหาโรงแรมหรือรีสอร์ทที่เดินทางไปได้ง่ายใน พัทยา ไม่ต้องมองหาที่อื่นนอกจาก คุณศรี รีสอร์ท อาร์ต บูติกโฮเต็ล จากที่นี้ ผู้เข้าพักสามารถไปใด้ยังทุกที่ในเมืองอันมีชีวิตชีวาที่มิใด้เคยหลับใหลแห่งนี้ได้อย่างง่ายดาย คุณสามารถเดินทางไปยังสถานที่ที่น่าจดจำของเมืองพัทยา และ ที่สำคัญด้วยศักยภาพทางทำเลของเรา ท่าน สามารถเดินทางโดยรถประจำทางของเมืองพัทยาโดยที่ท่านสามารถท่องเที่ยวโดยไม่ต้องกังวลเรื่องการเดินทางไปในเมืองท่องเที่ยวระดับโลก แห่งนี้ ณ ที่นี่ เมืองพัทยา.  คุณศรี รีสอร์ทพัทยา คือ รีสอร์ทราคาถูก หรือ รีสอร์ทราคาประหยัด ที่คุ้มค่ากับการท่องเที่ยวใน เมืองพัทยา.

----------


## kunsri2016

Welcome to | Khunsri Resort Pattaya
ยินดีต้อนรับสู่ คุณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา
โปรโมชั่นคุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา
สำหรับเซลล์หรือตัวแทนจำหน่าย ห้องพักอย่างดี สะอาดสะดวกปลอดภัย ราคาพิเศษสำหรับเซลล์จาก750 ลดเหลือ550ครับ FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ. มีสระว่ายน้ำด้วยครับ
ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

***สระว่ายน้ำของเราพร้อมที่จะดับความร้อนให้คุณแล้วครับ***
หากคุณกำลังมองหาโรงแรมหรือรีสอร์ทที่เดินทางไปได้ง่ายใน พัทยา ไม่ต้องมองหาที่อื่นนอกจาก คุณศรี รีสอร์ท อาร์ต บูติกโฮเต็ล จากที่นี้ ผู้เข้าพักสามารถไปใด้ยังทุกที่ในเมืองอันมีชีวิตชีวาที่มิใด้เคยหลับใหลแห่งนี้ได้อย่างง่ายดาย คุณสามารถเดินทางไปยังสถานที่ที่น่าจดจำของเมืองพัทยา และ ที่สำคัญด้วยศักยภาพทางทำเลของเรา ท่าน สามารถเดินทางโดยรถประจำทางของเมืองพัทยาโดยที่ท่านสามารถท่องเที่ยวโดยไม่ต้องกังวลเรื่องการเดินทางไปในเมืองท่องเที่ยวระดับโลก แห่งนี้ ณ ที่นี่ เมืองพัทยา.  คุณศรี รีสอร์ทพัทยา คือ รีสอร์ทราคาถูก หรือ รีสอร์ทราคาประหยัด ที่คุ้มค่ากับการท่องเที่ยวใน เมืองพัทยา.

สิ่งอำนวยความสะดวกและบริการจาก คุณศรี รีสอร์ท อาร์ต บูติกโฮเต็ล รับประกันได้ว่าจะสร้างความคุ้มค่าและพึงพอใจให้แก่ผู้เข้าพัก คุณสามารถเพลิดเพลินไปกับสิ่งอำนวยความสะดวกระดับท็อปที่เลือกสรรมาแล้ว เช่น Wi-Fi ในพื้นทั้งหมดของโรงแรม (FREE HI SPEED INTERNET), บาร์, พื้นที่สูบบุหรี่, ที่จอดรถในร่ม, จุดบริการทัวร์, รูมเซอร์วิส, LEDทีวีด้วยระบบดาวเทียมHD, สระว่ายน้ำอันสวยงาม ได้ที่โรงแรมแห่งนี้ และที่สำคัญทางคุณศรี รีสอร์ท สามารถ สื่อสาร ใด้ ถึง 4 ภาษา เช่น ไทย,English, Spanish, Portuguese และที่สำคัญที่สุดในเรื่องความปลอดภัย ทางโรงแรมใด้เน้นเป็นพิเศษ เช่น ร.ป.ภ , กล้องวงจรปิด,ประตูห้องพักที่สามารถล้อกใด้ถึงสามชั้น และ อื่นๆอีกมากมาย และที่สำคัญที่นี่คือ ที่พักราคาประหยัดที่พัทยา
Welcome to Khunsri Resort Pattaya, The Unique Art Boutique Hotel. Khunsri Resort is just everything you need for an unforgettable and unique experience. We have 20 unique Art Themed Bedrooms and the place is full of sophisticated stylish designs and décors. All the wall arts are spray painted by our talented local airbrush artist.

คุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา คือ ที่พักพัทยาราคาประหยัด โรงแรมราคาถูกพัทยา ที่พักพัทยาราคาถูก ห้องพักสะอาดมาก เพียงคำพูดไม่กี่คำก็ไม่ต้องพูดอะไรมากมายไม่มีคำบรรยายอะไรได้มากกว่านี้ติดต่อ คุณไก่083-1121213 ไลน์ไอดี Khunsriresort สระว่ายน้ำของเราสวยมากเป็นระบบเกลือ ดีต่อสุขภาพ มาพัทยาแบบประหยัด ต้องที่ คุณศรีรีสอร์ท รีสอร์ทพัทยา
Khunsri Resort Pattaya, redesigned and open in the beginning of 2014, is run personally by the owners together with a dedicated management team. Our Phase Two resort style living area will be opening around the end of 2014 which will include a swimming pool, and Bungalow style houses. Until Phase Two completes, guests will enjoy our special introductory rate!
 ***OUR SWIMMING POOL IS READY FOR YOUR EXPERIENCE NOW***
We are located in the heart of Pattaya City on Sukumvit Road with easy access to all the places Pattaya city has to offer.


http://www.khunsriresort.com
fb fanpage : https://www.facebook.com/Khunsri750Bath/

Location Map https://goo.gl/maps/W2rEinFgmnH2

----------


## kunsri2016

คุณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา และ  โรงแรม พัทยา

Welcome to | Khunsri Resort Pattaya
ยินดีต้อนรับสู่ คุณศรี รีสอร์ท พัทยา
โปรโมชั่นคุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา
สำหรับเซลล์หรือตัวแทนจำหน่าย ห้องพักอย่างดี สะอาดสะดวกปลอดภัย ราคาพิเศษสำหรับเซลล์จาก750 ลดเหลือ550ครับ FREE Wi-Fi แรงมากครับ. มีสระว่ายน้ำด้วยครับ
ติดต่อคุณไก่ 083-1121213
ยกเว้นวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์
และวันศุกร์เสาร์

***สระว่ายน้ำของเราพร้อมที่จะดับความร้อนให้คุณแล้วครับ***
หากคุณกำลังมองหาโรงแรมหรือรีสอร์ทที่เดินทางไปได้ง่ายใน พัทยา ไม่ต้องมองหาที่อื่นนอกจาก คุณศรี รีสอร์ท อาร์ต บูติกโฮเต็ล จากที่นี้ ผู้เข้าพักสามารถไปใด้ยังทุกที่ในเมืองอันมีชีวิตชีวาที่มิใด้เคยหลับใหลแห่งนี้ได้อย่างง่ายดาย คุณสามารถเดินทางไปยังสถานที่ที่น่าจดจำของเมืองพัทยา และ ที่สำคัญด้วยศักยภาพทางทำเลของเรา ท่าน สามารถเดินทางโดยรถประจำทางของเมืองพัทยาโดยที่ท่านสามารถท่องเที่ยวโดยไม่ต้องกังวลเรื่องการเดินทางไปในเมืองท่องเที่ยวระดับโลก แห่งนี้ ณ ที่นี่ เมืองพัทยา.  คุณศรี รีสอร์ทพัทยา คือ รีสอร์ทราคาถูก หรือ รีสอร์ทราคาประหยัด ที่คุ้มค่ากับการท่องเที่ยวใน เมืองพัทยา.

สิ่งอำนวยความสะดวกและบริการจาก คุณศรี รีสอร์ท อาร์ต บูติกโฮเต็ล รับประกันได้ว่าจะสร้างความคุ้มค่าและพึงพอใจให้แก่ผู้เข้าพัก คุณสามารถเพลิดเพลินไปกับสิ่งอำนวยความสะดวกระดับท็อปที่เลือกสรรมาแล้ว เช่น Wi-Fi ในพื้นทั้งหมดของโรงแรม (FREE HI SPEED INTERNET), บาร์, พื้นที่สูบบุหรี่, ที่จอดรถในร่ม, จุดบริการทัวร์, รูมเซอร์วิส, LEDทีวีด้วยระบบดาวเทียมHD, สระว่ายน้ำอันสวยงาม ได้ที่โรงแรมแห่งนี้ และที่สำคัญทางคุณศรี รีสอร์ท สามารถ สื่อสาร ใด้ ถึง 4 ภาษา เช่น ไทย,English, Spanish, Portuguese และที่สำคัญที่สุดในเรื่องความปลอดภัย ทางโรงแรมใด้เน้นเป็นพิเศษ เช่น ร.ป.ภ , กล้องวงจรปิด,ประตูห้องพักที่สามารถล้อกใด้ถึงสามชั้น และ อื่นๆอีกมากมาย และที่สำคัญที่นี่คือ ที่พักราคาประหยัดที่พัทยา
Welcome to Khunsri Resort Pattaya, The Unique Art Boutique Hotel. Khunsri Resort is just everything you need for an unforgettable and unique experience. We have 20 unique Art Themed Bedrooms and the place is full of sophisticated stylish designs and décors. All the wall arts are spray painted by our talented local airbrush artist.

คุณศรีรีสอร์ทพัทยา คือ ที่พักพัทยาราคาประหยัด โรงแรมราคาถูกพัทยา ที่พักพัทยาราคาถูก ห้องพักสะอาดมาก เพียงคำพูดไม่กี่คำก็ไม่ต้องพูดอะไรมากมายไม่มีคำบรรยายอะไรได้มากกว่านี้ติดต่อ คุณไก่083-1121213 ไลน์ไอดี Khunsriresort สระว่ายน้ำของเราสวยมากเป็นระบบเกลือ ดีต่อสุขภาพ มาพัทยาแบบประหยัด ต้องที่ คุณศรีรีสอร์ท รีสอร์ทพัทยา
Khunsri Resort Pattaya, redesigned and open in the beginning of 2014, is run personally by the owners together with a dedicated management team. Our Phase Two resort style living area will be opening around the end of 2014 which will include a swimming pool, and Bungalow style houses. Until Phase Two completes, guests will enjoy our special introductory rate!
 ***OUR SWIMMING POOL IS READY FOR YOUR EXPERIENCE NOW***
We are located in the heart of Pattaya City on Sukumvit Road with easy access to all the places Pattaya city has to offer.


http://www.khunsriresort.com
fb fanpage : https://www.facebook.com/Khunsri750Bath/

Location Map https://goo.gl/maps/W2rEinFgmnH2

----------

